# Insulating Under Roof Balcony



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just be sure to foamboard the rims and make it all air-tight, no holes in drywall; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

R-10 and cavity batt fill to prevent condensation; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu.../irc-faq-conditioned-attics?searchterm=attic+

Gary


----------

